# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Part Time Optometrist- Part-time Optometrist needed at a growing,full-scope practice

## MichaelGuessford

*Growing, full-scope Optometry practice in Casa Grande needs a part-time Optometrist  1-2 days/week*
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*

Practice full-scope OptometryCo-manage ocular diseasesMyopia controlLASIK and low-vision therapyTreat a range of eye conditions (dry eye, strabismus, amblyopia)Soft contact lens & specialty lens fitsPatient volume: 16-18/day w/o tech assistance
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*

Optomap, OCT, AutorefractorPractice has great alliances with local retina and cornea surgeonsGreat optical shopSchedule is very flexibleCompensation: 13-16% net collectionsBenefits include:Holiday pay and PTOW-2 Employee
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*

Doctor of Optometry degree (O.D.)Excellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
Phone/Text: 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
Job Code: AZ-KM-4547-1222
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

